# You can learn about more than just Piranha's



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Just wanted to share my planted tank since I learned about most of plant care here @ P-fury and by try and error... Thanks to all who have helped with my questions over the years about plants. I just added more sand to it the other day... It seemed alot of the sand has siphoned out over the year during water changes.
Heres a few pics:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Supreme setup Curley-Damn i love that tank man-


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Those are awsome. and thats gonna be my next fish (DISCUS) to have for my living room and you just motivated my ass.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what kinda fish?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Looks allot better than my tanks, I have an interest but no motivation to do a planted tank...


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

SWEEEET....thats exactly what my GF wants to convert the red belly tank into.

What kind of discus do you have in there, where did you get them and how much were they. As soon as our reds are gone, that 75gal in my sig is being converted to something just like this.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice looking tank!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

holy amazing tank


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Clean and green. I love it. 
The color of the fish really shine out with the green backdrop.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful looking tank!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Great looking tank


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

those are very nice plants tank!..


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

wow.thats a nice looking tank.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the props fella's...

Hey Flash, 
I have Leopard Mazes, Gold coin, Blue turqoises, and a cross between leopard and blue T... They can be expensive, but I have had a lot of different kinds of fish and the Discus have something unique about them. The colors are insane when happy. I still love my crazy azz piranha's and puffer though...

The breeding pair I have cost 200 and the others anywhere from 20-100.
I got them all from different breeders in the Bay Area and a few special ordered from LFS. Let me know when u need some maybe by then my Lep-Mazes have bred and I can hook it for a cool deal. I also give you dudes name that ships and haves at least a 1,000 healthy discus...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great tank! Is that Bacopa caroliniana, or Rotala macrandra 'green', or both?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Curly...i'll most def let you know when we're converting it. I have to either set up another tank for my reds or get rid of them first.

Ill keep in mind those types...my Girl literally goes on aquabid and makes it a point to show me the types she wants, so she knows more than i do about discus now!...ill be in touch, especially with any care questions as well


----------

